# 3 problèmes sur iPod Touch 2G



## Gyzmo 7 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela ne fait que 5 jours que j'ai un iPod Touch 2G et je rencontre déjà 3 soucis !
Je m'explique :

1) Problème de connexion wi-fi entre une Livebox et l'iPod Touch. J'ai trouvé cette solution ---> http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/connection-wifi-live-box-ipod-touch-v2-245495.html il ne me reste plus qu'à l'essayer.

2) Après avoir encoder des vidéos au bon format (avec Movies2iPhone), je n'ai pu en rajouter que certaines dans iTunes ou dans mon iPod Touch alors que d'autres ne s'ajoutent pas.

3) Toutes les applications que j'ai téléchager sur l'iPod Touch à l'aide de l'App Store ne se lancent plus depuis hier soir : lorsqu'on les ouvre elles commencent à se lancer normalement puis on revient immédiatement à l'écran de sélection.

Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ces soucis ou si quelqu'un connait des solutions je suis preneur !

PS : j'utilise iTunes et mon iPod sous Windows XP, et j'ai ajouté des MP3s, des vidéos et des photos. Je ne sais pas si ça peut vous aider


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (16 Décembre 2008)

Concernant le 3ème problème (celui des applications qui ne se lancent plus), j'ai trouvé une "solution de secours" pas vraiment pratique mais qui dépanne : j'ai supprimé une application téléchargée, puis je l'ai réinstallée. Elle fonctionne à nouveau et les autres aussi.

Ce n'est sûrement pas la meilleur des solutions, peut-être une correction à ce problème dans les prochaines MAJ du soft ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (16 Décembre 2008)

Moi cela fait quelques semaines que j'ai mon iTouch et j'en suis ravi, tout fonctionne...

Pour ton souci d'encodage, essaie peut-être avec handbrake, ce petit soft génial propose un formatage direct pour iPhone / iTouch. Pour moi ca marche le plus souvent (parfois ca coince, mais pour cause de chapitrage du DVD, pas du soft ou de l'iTouch)


----------



## bakeliteaussi (7 Février 2020)

J'encode mes vidéos avec Quick Time - Fichier - exporter et je choisi la résolution moyenne. Cela créer une version m4v qui fonctionne sur iPod Touch



Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Cela ne fait que 5 jours que j'ai un iPod Touch 2G et je rencontre déjà 3 soucis !
> Je m'explique :
> ...


----------

